# Bell Huey Helicopter



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

I just completed this Huey for a client/friend of mine who served in ' Nam and flew a bird similar to this one. I had to scratch build the machine guns from a drawing he found . As he was very familiar with this aircraft , I knew it had better be close. The superman logo on the doors were painted by him - in '68 in 'Nam. I salvaged the doors from that wrecked kit and airbrushed around the logos . I wanted to keep a few original things he did back then as now he has MS and cannot build anymore. You can't really see it but theres a helmut hanging from the interior that I modified to look like the real one [ he showed it to me - still in the bag he stored it in - man , that was cool !] and I ran some thread from it to the console for the communication system.Theres a log book on the 'dashboard' and I also added the stinger antennae on the tail . Notice the rations boxes under the seat... I wish I could take better pix because the cockpit is very detailed [ sigh]. This is a Revell kit from the early '70s and my first helicopter build. It was amazing to sit and listen to his war stories - a true unknown hero. - Duff
His group's motto - ' Boomerangs always come back '


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Neat!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You can hear her motor running and smell the napalm. Great build. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Very nice!! I built one for a friend of mine years ago ..He was a Huey pilot and he had all kinds of reference material and some color photo's of his Huey..I don't have any photo's of it...Jeff


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yes , he too, had several photos of the chopper but none of the guns. I'm still trying to get a decent shot of the cockpit...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats cool. A great job on a not so easy to build kit. Old Revell stuff can still hold up well today!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Nice Job Duff...As a former Air Cav trooper (B 4/7 Mad Dogs) I can attest that you got the "Charlie" model M-60 at the Hell seat correct.Great Job.Though I wasn't in nam My unit in Korea still had these old warhorses in service.One of our birds for the Blues platoon had so many Patches on it...all left over from nam....and this was the 80's...thanks for sharing that and tell yer buddy that I appreciate his service in what was a most dangerous job.Garry Owen!!!-Bryan


----------



## BX SQD (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello everyone.

Just came across the threat and notice Duff Miver's Huey. Great looking gun ship! I just dusted off my old Monogram 1/24 scale Huey uh-1B, which is a gunship, but I'm looking to convert it into a Medevac. I've been looking on the internet for anyone that has done a convertion with with this model with no luck. Any suggestion would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

A few years back I made an Australian Medevac Huey. 

Rather than scratch building a lifting winch, I decided to put in the mini gun - cos that looks much cooler. ;-)








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks For the kind words , BX. Can't help you with the Medevac, sorry. However , that is a cool Australian version by S4simon... Well done , sir !


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Slick!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great thread!


----------

